
Ask HN: A realtime video warping solution - zaidmo
Hi All.<p>For the past few months I&#x27;ve been struggling to find a solution to creating a sub-$200 realtime HD video warping solution.<p>I&#x27;m developing a curved display product and I need a solution to perform geometric correction of regular flat&#x2F;rectangular content so that it appears fine on the curved surface.<p>To perform the warping I can do it at various levels:<p>1. At app level utilising software that incorporates the warping for specific purposes (I&#x27;ve got a few that do this).<p>2. Using desktop warping software. I&#x27;ve come across $500+ warping solutions for Windows, Mac and Linux. Noting on Android. These solutions are not user-friendly<p>3. Utilise an existing commercially available warp box. A&#x2F;V providers who have digital scaling solutions supply these. They&#x27;re pretty expensive: $3500+<p>4. Find a projector with built-in warping capabilities - these are generally $4000 to $17000<p>5. Build my own warp box: I&#x27;ve found semiconductor companies with chips that perform geometric correction. However they only supply evaluation boards. To design my own PC Board with HDMI-in &amp; HDCP that warps the content and outputs via HDMI is probably going to cost beyond $10k after development and certification.<p>6. Use an Android Media Player with HDMI in&#x2F;out and HDMI passthrough capability to warp the content in realtime utilising OpenGL mapping techniques. I&#x27;ve been searching for a freelancer on various platforms that can help me do this on an Android Media Player that I believe offers the potential to be a low-cost warping solution but to-date I have had no luck in finding a developer that can do this. 
The gig: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.upwork.com&#x2F;jobs&#x2F;~01ee348a91b5cca1a9<p>Is their anyone on HN that can suggest a viable warping solution and&#x2F;or help me develop it? Will pay for it.<p>- Zaid
======
yantra
Hello Zaid, How many units are looking to build? Which semiconductor companies
have looked at? What is your upper limit on the cash you want to spend? How
big is your video database? Sorry a lot of questions, but I've some experience
in this field.

